# es-tisores



## Laia

Hola, estic aquí una mica avorrida i he pensat en preguntar això:

algú sap per què diem (només a bcn? no ho sé) ES-TISORES enlloc de tisores, ES-CARXOFA enlloc de carxofa, etc??

Merci


----------



## Fernando

Perdona que te conteste en castellano, pero creo que al igual que en Mallorca (Sa Nostra, Ses Salines) están utilizando el artículo con es/sa en lugar del usual.

Favor de contestar alguien más informado que el menda.


----------



## Samaruc

Hola Laia / Fernando,

Això d'”escarxofa” no ho havia sentit en ma vida, no sé si deu ser una cosa de Barcelona o també ho diuen altres dialectes.

Pel que fa a “tisores/estisores”, ací a València s'escolten les dues formes. Sí que recorde que, de menut a casa, em corregien quan deia “estisores”, no sé si amb massa criteri...

Respecte al que suggereix l'amic Fernando, no em fa la impressió que es tracte de cap reminiscència de l'article salat atès que a València només salen en alguns llocs de La Marina (i és per repoblacions relativament recents) i, tanmateix, la forma “estisores” es troba plenament viva i en ús en comarques on no s'ha salat mai.

Imagine (elucubracions meues sense cap base, deu ser que també estic avorrit) que podria ser alguna mena de confusió de l'article que es fon amb la paraula en la seua forma plural (Les tisores -> L'estisores -> Les estisores).

Tema curiós, a veure que en diu algú altre.

Salut a tots!


----------



## Fernando

Me alegro de que por lo menos tenga algo que ver con el artículo. En fin, he aportado poco y aprendido mucho.


----------



## belén

A Mallorca pronunciem "esti*d*ores" mai havia sabut que era "estisores"  No és raro escoltar a qualque despistat dir en castellà "Qué me deja las estijeras?"  

Carxofa ho deim tal qual, sa carxofa concretament.


----------



## Laia

carai, si que han sortit cosetes!! 
jeje 

P.D.: respecte a allò d'escarxofa, és possible que sigui una de les invencions de la meva iaia, que en té unes quantes i sovint me les enganxa... és clar, després la gent flipa... uiuiui...


----------



## jmx

El "diccionari general de la llengua catalana", de Vox, recull totes 4 paraules :

- estisores
- tisores
- escarxofa
- carxofa

Salutacions


----------



## Laia

jmartins said:
			
		

> El "diccionari general de la llengua catalana", de Vox, recull totes 4 paraules :
> 
> - estisores
> - tisores
> - escarxofa
> - carxofa
> 
> Salutacions


 
al final resulta que escarxofa sí que existeix... (pobra dona la meva iaia... aquest cop no en tenia cap culpa, de dir-ho...)


----------



## Roi Marphille

Hola Laia!
Molt bon tema!
Jo he sentit es-tisores i es-carxofes tota la vida. Diria que també n'hi ha alguna altre de paruales d'aquestes però ara no em vénen al cap. Sóc originari de la Plana de Vic. 
De totes maneres, crec que depén de la gent. Ara que hi penso, jo faig servir les altres formes..
Jo crec que té a veure amb els articles també. 
Si ens hi fixem, tisores és plural sempre, com pantalons, ulleres etc. 
Referent a les carxofes, evidentment podem utilitzar el singular però quasi sempre van més d'una juntes. 

Bé, doncs la meva humil aportació secunda la teoria que ha explicat l'amic Samaruc. 

Slts, 
Roi


----------



## Mei

Ui, doncs jo dic tTisores, carxofes,... pero he de dir que ho vaig corregir, quan era petita parlava fatal!

Salut

Mei


----------



## Lala81

El diccionari de l'Institut dóna "escarxofa" i "estisores" com a formes sinònimes de "carxofa" i "tisores", respectivament. Una cosa que m'ha sobtat és que si busqueu la paraula "tisores" al DIEC (almenys en la versió en línia) no la trobareu!! No surt "tisores", però sí "tisora" i "estisores". No ho trobeu una mica estrany?

Lala


----------



## Mei

Lala81 said:
			
		

> El diccionari de l'Institut dóna "escarxofa" i "estisores" com a formes sinònimes de "carxofa" i "tisores", respectivament. Una cosa que m'ha sobtat és que si busqueu la paraula "tisores" al DIEC (almenys en la versió en línia) no la trobareu!! No surt "tisores", però sí "tisora" i "estisores". No ho trobeu una mica estrany?
> 
> Lala


 
jajajajaja, això vol dir que ara tampoc parlo bé? Doncs anem bé cireré!

Salut!

Mei


----------



## Roi Marphille

Lala81 said:
			
		

> El diccionari de l'Institut dóna "escarxofa" i "estisores" com a formes sinònimes de "carxofa" i "tisores", respectivament. Una cosa que m'ha sobtat és que si busqueu la paraula "tisores" al DIEC (almenys en la versió en línia) no la trobareu!! No surt "tisores", però sí "tisora" i "estisores". No ho trobeu una mica estrany?
> 
> Lala


bé, la raó és que *jo estava equivocat* i "tisores" sí té singular. 
 "tisores" és acceptat com a plural de "tisora"


----------



## Laia

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> bé, la raó és que *jo estava equivocat* i "tisores" sí té singular.
> "tisores" és acceptat com a plural de "tisora"


 
tisora? és una mica estrany, no? com "pantaló"...  (i això ho està dient una servidora, que diu coses com "globu" o "llapissos"...)


----------



## Zub

Laia said:
			
		

> tisora? és una mica estrany, no? com "pantaló"...  (i això ho està dient una servidora, que diu coses com "globu" o "llapissos"...)



Crec recordar que de petit em van explicar que la tisora és cadascuna de les dues peces que formen les estisores (o tisores).

Ep! Parlo de memòria, sense consultar cap diccionari.

Si el que dic és correcte, es comprèn que al diccionari surti "tisora", ja que ho podem fer servir en singular i en plural; i "estisores", que només farem servir en plural.
Oi?

Z.


----------



## Roi Marphille

Zub said:
			
		

> Crec recordar que de petit em van explicar que la tisora és cadascuna de les dues peces que formen les estisores (o tisores).
> 
> Ep! Parlo de memòria, sense consultar cap diccionari.
> 
> Si el que dic és correcte, es comprèn que al diccionari surti "tisora", ja que ho podem fer servir en singular i en plural; i "estisores", que només farem servir en plural.
> Oi?
> 
> Z.


amic Zub, 
l'has clavada! no vas gens errat. Ho he buscat i tens raó. 
Slts, 
 Roi


----------



## chics

Hola,

al meu barri també diuen "escarxofes", més que "carxofa" i tot!
Teniu explicació per a aquesta? Teniu més exemples?


----------



## megane_wang

Hola !

Respecte de la carxofa, prové de la paraula àrab "al-kharshof" (dispenseu la transcripció inevitablement _lliure_ ...).

Em pregunto si la partícula "al-" (és article?) i "kharshof" senzillament han evolucionat per separat, donant lloc a carxofa i escarxofa en paral.lel...

Però remirant algunes fonts, no sembla una evolució del tot lògica, llevat de la versió "carxofa", que prescindeix de la partícula del davant... cosa que també ha passat en d'altres casos, com algarroba (castellà) / garrofa (català), altramuz (castellà) / tramús (català) ...

En castellà s'ha convertit en _alcachofa_. En italià, la "_alcachofa_" del castellà va donar lloc al _articiocco_ / _arcicioffo_ i d'aquí va aparèixer "_artichoke_" en anglès. A primera vista sembla una evolució raonable.

Així que, després de tot... no serà que "escarxofa" és un retorn del verb "escarxofar-se" ? 

Fins aviat !!


----------



## Mei

megane_wang said:


> Em pregunto si la partícula "al-" (és article?)



Segurament 

Mei


----------



## xupxup

Aquí en teniu una altra:  Les tovalles - Les estovalles

(Jo, "les tovalles", no conec ningú que ho digui, però)

I per enredar més la troca diré que de les albergínies a Vendrell en diem "esbergínies", i que també ve de l'àrab i que curiosament ha perdut l'article en castellà i en català no.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Jo dec ser del club de la "es"

Estovalles, esberginies, estisores, escarxofa... es clar que al Vall_*es*..._


----------



## Xerinola

Samaruc said:


> Hola Laia / Fernando,
> 
> Això d'”escarxofa” no ho havia sentit en ma vida, no sé si deu ser una cosa de Barcelona o també ho diuen altres dialectes.
> 
> Pel que fa a “tisores/estisores”, ací a València s'escolten les dues formes. Sí que recorde que, de menut a casa, em corregien quan deia “estisores”, no sé si amb massa criteri...
> 
> Respecte al que suggereix l'amic Fernando, no em fa la impressió que es tracte de cap reminiscència de l'article salat atès que a València només salen en alguns llocs de La Marina (i és per repoblacions relativament recents) i, tanmateix, la forma “estisores” es troba plenament viva i en ús en comarques on no s'ha salat mai.
> 
> Imagine (elucubracions meues sense cap base, deu ser que també estic avorrit) que podria ser alguna mena de confusió de l'article que es fon amb la paraula en la seua forma plural (Les tisores -> L'estisores -> Les estisores).
> 
> Tema curiós, a veure que en diu algú altre.
> 
> Salut a tots!


 
Hola gent,
Jo vaig tenir una assignatura on vam parlar d'això. Malauradament, no recordo exactament què es va dir sobre el tema aquest de les tisores o estisores però anava per aquí. Era alguna cosa semblant al que ha dit en Samaruc. Me sona que diem estisores com per fer més fàcil la pronunciació o something like this. Sento no poder dir res amb seguretat, potser encara he liat més la troca però volia donar el meu humil suport a en Samaruc.  

Per cert, jo sempre dic "estisores", "escarxofa", "estovalles"...

Bon any!
X:


----------



## tenienteramires

"Estisores" i "tisores" són totes dos normatives i, per tant, es poden dir i escriure sense cap problema. Això sí, la forma recomanada és "tisores".


----------

